# Interesting Article about Cloud storage



## GDHLEWIS (Nov 20, 2013)

I know this has been discussed, read and argued about before but there is always some one who missed it.

BBC - Future - Technology - Why pressing ?upload? means losing your rights


----------



## SCraig (Nov 20, 2013)

This is the very reason I have avoided cloud storage like the plague.  If people would actually read the licensing agreements that they agree to they would never even consider using these services.


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 22, 2013)

me too, I don't use cloud 'services' for many reasons (in fact, like the author, I don't like the term 'cloud' either)...

however the technology and idea of networked storage is really pretty cool and very useful when its addressed from a different angle...mainly not these 'services' but running a personal cloud server....I recently setup a NAS system to backup and have remote access my whole library of images, and raw files, PSD files, and anything really...so basically my own personal 'cloud'...plus this way I have full control over storage space (and quality of hardware used), RAID system, backups, etc...I started with 8.5TB of storage with open bays available for easy future expansion. no agreements, no threat of shutdown, no violation of rights...sure a little technical and requiring some security but nothing overly major.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2013)

Amen brother:


> . . . personal data should be something you control, on a computer that&#8217;s in your possession &#8211; and companies wishing to offer their services should come to you seeking access.Put like this, it seems astonishing that such privacy isn&#8217;t our present default; or that more users aren&#8217;t campaigning for the right to make it so. But while even fools are wise after the event, it can be extraordinarily difficult to be wise in advance. After all, who could object to a fluffy, drifting cloud?


----------



## OrionsByte (Nov 22, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> me too, I don't use cloud 'services' for many reasons (in fact, like the author, I don't like the term 'cloud' either)...
> 
> however the technology and idea of networked storage is really pretty cool and very useful when its addressed from a different angle...mainly not these 'services' but running a personal cloud server....I recently setup a NAS system to backup and have remote access my whole library of images, and raw files, PSD files, and anything really...so basically my own personal 'cloud'...plus this way I have full control over storage space (and quality of hardware used), RAID system, backups, etc...I started with 8.5TB of storage with open bays available for easy future expansion. no agreements, no threat of shutdown, no violation of rights...sure a little technical and requiring some security but nothing overly major.



I have a NAS device with remote access as well, but I don't have any backup for it, which makes me incredibly nervous.

I'm awaiting my pre-ordered Space Monkey, which I think will solve a lot of problems for me. All the benefits of cloud storage _and_ NAS devices. It's basically an NAS device that builds a network with other Space Monkeys to provide secure redundant backup. Probably not the best long-term solution, but for my purposes it will be a huge upgrade.


----------

